# Some people



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Some people think they can just go ahead a do what ever they damn well please around here, I tell they guy my humi is full and what does he do, sends me 10 nut sack free RP Edge Sumatra's..hahaha 10 bitches 10!!!
:wazzapp::whoohoo:

Thank you sister christain(and your time will come) for the great smokes 10 was way to generous,had one this morning with some coffee,


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

A completely awesome bomb. Those smokes are soooo sweet.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice hit.....take it like a man you wining baby.:biggrin:


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that's a nice hit


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

YES!!

When he told me your conversation about have a full humi and he was gonna send you a bomb I just laughed!!

Enjoy Joe, you deserve it.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

EOD is needed at your place!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...very very nice...Man the generosity here is overwhelming...nicely done.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice indeed!!:dribble:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow awesome hit! SeriousCigars said they had some Sumatra's on their website, I went by there and then I couldn't find them in the humidor, went on to other sticks and forgot to ask! I really need to get back over there before they're all gone.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great hit! Shoulda got the super sized humi


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

really nice hit
interesting sense of humor
:sweat:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sister Christian.....


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Sister Christian.....


night ranger! good song back in the day! but... I think this post belongs in my other thread... "what are you listening to?"


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

hahah I thought it was from mansonicman because it 
"100% nutsack free" but Christian hook it up, whata brotha!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:dribble: Very sweet hit :dribble: Gotta order some before they disappear for good.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Does that mean it is free of nutsack residue 
OR
It includes nutsack residue for free?

:lol:

Sorry, but I couldn't help it...Nice hit.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Does that mean it is free of nutsack residue
> OR
> It includes nutsack residue for free?
> 
> ...


your a sick man Russ..sick sick sick..


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

A most excellent hit!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man oh man I love the box, I was freaking dieing when I read that!!!!!!!!! Great hit, and Joe I guess you need to smoke about 10 cigars today


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

After deliberation all bombs must now be torpedos. This makes for easier "nut sacking" and "ass holing" of all smokes. 

Respectfully,


lol


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nothens nasty baby..nothens nasty

Respectfuly submitted


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

i can foresee the 'nutsack free' joke running around and it will be hilarious. nice hit.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent hit, Christian, to a well-deserving BOTL. Who cares if your humi is full - smoke 'em, dang it!!!


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

Mmmm Sumatra nice hit. Congrats.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another terrific NSF bomb - this time Edge Sumatra's! Does it get any better than that?


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Heh the loser misspelled his own name on the letter, DOH!

Those edge sumatras look intense, I'll take 5, thanks.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! And I have newfound respect for Fed-Ex for not censoring!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha that is great. I didn't know you could write "nutsack" on a fedex box :roflmao: 

I wonder what else you could get away with...

I know I wouldn't write "NSF BOMB" on it, you could get some unsavory gentlemen from the NSA at your door for that one...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Daniel D said:


> Heh the loser misspelled his own name on the letter, DOH!
> 
> Those edge sumatras look intense, I'll take 5, thanks.


ahhaaa! your right! I did mis spell my screen name! And your right, this OBVIOUSLY means I'm a loser...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> ahhaaa! your right! I did mis spell my screen name! And your right, this OBVIOUSLY means I'm a loser...


Guess this means you now need to officially go to "Baboon Rash" to make it easier on you. :biggrin:


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

nut sack, jag-bag? am i missing something?  

what a hit! i got 12 of the sumatras this past saturday and they are going fast. what a stick!

it is fun to see all the quality smokes make their way around here. great BOTLs in this community, and not just pertaining to cigars.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

nice hit!!! The nutsack comment is priceless!!!


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that's a hit!!! Those are really tasty cigars right there.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> ahhaaa! your right! I did mis spell my screen name! And your right, this OBVIOUSLY means I'm a loser...


Yes it does make you a loser, yes indeed! Bombing all these innocent people.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome Boba!!!!!! GREAT HIT!!!


----------



## AFSteve (Sep 28, 2007)

lol i can't believe he mispelt his own screenname


----------

